# Dove Wear from BirdWear



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

This effort was for Vasp and other members who have been asking about DoveWear Diapers. Finally got a handle on fitting these little guys. It is much like PGWear, but a lot smaller! The dove's smaller physical make up needed consideration. This little gal is rehabbing inhouse and has been the invention tester. 
Sure do miss having time to write in and tell stories and read everyone elses; seems like I have been doing a lot of sewing- not complaining - just remarking!
Vasp, I think I have a creation for you if you still need it!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how adorable!! 
I just might have some little customers for you real soon!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Genius, pure genius! BUT, I am not at ALL surprised, Boni!!

Good to see you posting...we miss you. Unfortunately, you have such a wonderful product that it takes up so much of your time...time to get some "helpers?"  

Your diapers continue to be a godsend to those who have pijies, and now doves, who LOVE to be out and about...takes the worry out of poop pickup exercises!!

Wishing you all the continued success in the world!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Love it. As soon as Yodi gets well I will take his measurments for an order.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni,


That is just adorable, and the color is just lovely on her!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, nice to hear from you. The diaper and dove are lovely. You couldn't have picked a better model than that pretty baby.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

While you're at it, Boni,

why don't you put little slogans on the front, or a superman logo, or such. Might get you on TV.

One idea for a slogan: 

"My poop is too valuable to discard." 

or,

"I'm a collector, too!"

"The original Fanny-pack"

"My purse. Has anyone seen my purse?"

"Not a bikini."

Judifur in Wiesbaden, Germany liked your pigeon diapers. Haven't heard from her for a while.

Larry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you ready to start selling them? I have a lovely boy dove who could use a pair of your diapers.... I'm tired of covering everything with blankets! 

Does one size fit all?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Larry,

Just to let you know...Squeaks already has the SUPER "S" on his PGWear, relating to his status as a Super Power Pigeon (SPP). So, the "S" has been taken...   

Hugs

Shi & 
Squeaks (who says he is proud to be one of the original "testers" of PGWear. Of course, he gives them his highest endorsement!)


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done Boni on your latest venture!

That pretty little dove looks fantastic in her new 'clothes'  

Lindi


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

What a great idea! They look quite comfy too. I'd be interested in a couple of those for two of my doves- Littlecoo and Shilo. I'll get some measurements of them when I can. Do you ship overseas? If so can you give me a rough idea of costs?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Larry Thank you for your great ideas! Judifer I credit with the new back trim design on the pgwear-so much more professional!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I will sell to the public at some point soon, folks can email me at [email protected] in the meanwhile. I'd like to have a discussion about what I have discovered about dove wear, talk to dove owners about some concerns I am wondering about.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

My little dove, was not a hand held pet per say, more wild in the coop type bird. I brought her in to rehab her from a loss of feather fom her over zealous mate. Her tail is still a wreck. Doves are so much more slight than the burly pigeons. One of my concerns is just how much handling can one do with such a little bird? I never have had a violent reaction from a pigeon over PGWear, even with my wild coop birds. This dove was quite unhappy, a few minutes went by and she then wore it quite well from some time. It is stressful to her, and I had limited it to one trial fitting and one final as you see above.I give her the option of staying out side in the out door cage or coming in the pet bird door and being inside- she keeps choosing inside even though, she knows that the diaper goes on.She accepts it now, but she is not a true handheld pet. Unless the dove IS a real pet that loves you and allows you to handle them in a way which would entail the dressing of a diaper- I am not sure the dove should be subject to one. I of course don't like to see any bird distressed, even for good reason. If there is a member out there that has a close relationship with a dove and would like to try Dove Wear perhaps you can email. I would like more feed back -before I offer this diaper to the wider public. My first concern is for the birds comfort, even though we all want convenience. My idea of Birdwear is to allow those of us rescuing, living with and loving having birds around us free and loose -an option to do that. And as with some of my birds they want my home and company more than they want the great outdoors and for them, they demonstrate Birdwear is a minor adjustment in order to have that. Any comments from dove keepers, on their temperments, adjustabilities, how well they handle stress- thank you?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Boni,
I have 5 little doves. Their temperaments are all a little different. But I think with doves - as with pigeons - the amount of time one spends handling them is a big factor.

Oliver is probably the only one I would try this with at the moment. He is extremely calm - almost unflappable. He is also a "silky" and I hear that is often the case with silkies for some reason. I would love to bring Oliver lots of places with me, but have not been able to because of the inevitable mess.

My other doves are either not yet fully grown or too "independent." For example, I could not see Professor Plum putting up with being dressed. He lets me handle him when it's necessary, but he wriggles and squirms like the dickens and I'm always afraid I'll hurt him. I know being dressed in something would freak him out. Even though he is friendly enough to land on my shoulder, and relatively even tempered, he's got his limits.

You might want to ask for some opinions on the Dove Page message board:
http://dovepage.com/

Lots of people there who keep doves as pets.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Boni, that is adorable! And, i just got your PG wear for pigeons in the mail, gonna try them out very soon, so be looking for an update!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I was going to say, you gotta be kiddin me*

But I put clothes on dogs and cats before so what the heck.

I do remember a picture of a rooster in something called "Roosteralls" like bib overalls for a chicken. I used to think it was hilarious.

I'm sure it's not their idea of a good time but as long as no harm comes to them, have fun.

Bill


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Bill,

Flight Suits have been around for a long time as "pigeon diapers." I bought one for Squeaks. Problem was, he was bigger than the suit recommended for pigeons. I finally ended up with one about 3-4 times larger!!

Boni came along with a better, lighter, more comfortable diaper and the rest is history! Also, she takes the worry out of size as you have to do some measurements first, so essentially, each suit is "custom made." You also get to choose fun designs.

She's been a godsend to those who have pet pigeons who love to have the freedom of the house. Owners don't have to do poop exercises and the birds seem to have no problem adjusting to wearing "clothes."  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

fricken adorable that doves a cutie


----------



## driph (Jun 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Flight Suits have been around for a long time as "pigeon diapers." I bought one for Squeaks. Problem was, he was bigger than the suit recommended for pigeons. I finally ended up with one about 3-4 times larger!!
> 
> ...


Not to dig up an old thread or anything, but...

That's my experience with the FlightSuits as well, I have a timneh grey which happens to wear the same size diaper as a pigeon according to their site, but when I tried the grey's flightsuit on Brisby, it was too tight. I wonder what anorexic pigeon they used for their initial sizing chart. :]

I'll be ordering a PGwear diaper shortly!


----------

